# Авиация > Однополчане >  ищу однополчан в/ч 45935 г. 1988

## Владимир Титов

Владимир Титов, ищу однополчан. (Мага,Сава,Паша,Азис итд.)

----------


## Andres

Hello
I have been in Sankt Peterburg in 45935 in 1988/89. I served in fifth compani. alex303@hot.ee

----------

